# My screen keeps scrolling down



## angelbird

Hi there. I have an HP, windows 8 . 

For a few weeks now, various times when i'm looking at a page, it starts scrolling down or all the way up by itself then gets stucks when it's reached the top. No keys work unless I press the home button then it works again. This has become more and more annoying. Any idea what this could be?


----------



## johnb35

I would say you have some sticky keys like the page up/page down or up/down arrows.  Do you eat or drink when using the laptop?


----------



## angelbird

johnb35 said:


> I would say you have some sticky keys like the page up/page down or up/down arrows.  Do you eat or drink when using the laptop?


No I don't, I eat away from the laptop. I also forgot to mention sometimes the keyboard just stops working for a while and then comes back on. I bought a USB keyboard to use when that happens.  How do I fix sticky keys?


----------



## johnb35

angelbird said:


> How do I fix sticky keys?


Might just be easier to replace laptop keyboard.  Check the keys I mentioned, press them down and see if they spring backup normally or if they take their time coming back up.  What laptop model is this?


----------



## angelbird

johnb35 said:


> Might just be easier to replace laptop keyboard.  Check the keys I mentioned, press them down and see if they spring backup normally or if they take their time coming back up.  What laptop model is this?


 Model is HP AMD E2-100 APU. 

Those keys don't work.


----------



## johnb35

angelbird said:


> Model is HP AMD E2-100 APU.



You mean E1-2100 or E2-1800 or something else?  


angelbird said:


> Those keys don't work.



So even if you press the home key, the keys don't work?  If so, you would have to replace the keyboard or better yet, get a better laptop as the E series apu's are slow.


----------



## angelbird

johnb35 said:


> You mean E1-2100 or E2-1800 or something else?
> 
> 
> So even if you press the home key, the keys don't work?  If so, you would have to replace the keyboard or better yet, get a better laptop as the E series apu's are slow.



You're probably right. I might have to just get a new one. The shift key hasn't been working for a while either. I just thought that since it was scrolling by itself the problem was bigger than keys just not working and that there could be a fix. Even installing some sort of drivers or anything might not work?


----------



## johnb35

It's a keyboard issue.  Either replace it or buy a better laptop as you have a very low end machine.


----------



## voyagerfan99

johnb35 said:


> It's a keyboard issue.  Either replace it or buy a better laptop as you have a very low end machine.


You sure it's a keyboard issue? It could be a touchpad issue. Best way to know would be to remove the keyboard and test with an external keyboard. If the issue doesn't persist, then it's a keyboard. If it still happens, the touchpad has an issue.


----------



## angelbird

voyagerfan99 said:


> You sure it's a keyboard issue? It could be a touchpad issue. Best way to know would be to remove the keyboard and test with an external keyboard. If the issue doesn't persist, then it's a keyboard. If it still happens, the touchpad has an issue.



Thanks. I'll try this.


----------



## angelbird

I think the problem might actually be the cheap wire optical mouse I bought. I never noticed that the laptops acts up more when I put it in. I just noticed now.

I haven't tried to remove the keyboard yet because if i'm honest i'm a bit scared to do that myself and damage the laptop further.


----------



## angelbird

Update for anyone who cares or for anyone who might google this very same problem in the futuristic future. The mouse wasn't the problem. The down arrow key was the problem as rightly suggested by John. I took suggestions of above but instead of taking out the whole keyboard I just took out the down arrow key, cleaned it a bit and voila problem fixed. Shift key and 8 key still don't work but I can live with that for now. Fingers crossed the problem doesn't return.

Many thanks guys.


----------



## johnb35

Which is what I said here.  



johnb35 said:


> I would say you have some sticky keys like the page up/page down or up/down arrows.  Do you eat or drink when using the laptop?


----------

